

Google May Penalize Non Mobile-Friendly Sites - imrsn
http://articles.dappergentlemen.com/2014/11/18/is-your-site-mobile-friendly/

======
_becky
Thanks for sharing this announcement - definitely going to test my clients'
websites tomorrow and make sure they pass the mobile-friendly test!

